# Bold Cyp vs EQ (Bold Undecyc)??



## pirovoliko (May 30, 2013)

I understand the chemistry so anyone's experiences and opinions who have used both (preferably) welcome here...just curious...thanks in advance...


----------



## 69nites (May 30, 2013)

Cyp hits quick but has a little more bite to it.  Nothing too bad but you can't use it to cut painful high dosed gear like you would with eq.


----------



## pirovoliko (May 30, 2013)

69nites said:


> Cyp hits quick but has a little more bite to it.  Nothing too bad but you can't use it to cut painful high dosed gear like you would with eq.



good point....do you find the results the same though?  im assuming of course you run the cyp for a shorter time...say 10 weeks vs 16 weeks if  EQ..


----------



## 69nites (May 30, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> good point....do you find the results the same though?  im assuming of course you run the cyp for a shorter time...say 10 weeks vs 16 weeks if  EQ..


I ran it for 12 or 14. Is nice not having to wait so long for pct tho assuming you don't cruise. 

It does all the same stuff as eq.  Overall one of the better things to get popular lately.


----------



## goodfella (May 30, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> good point....do you find the results the same though?  im assuming of course you run the cyp for a shorter time...say 10 weeks vs 16 weeks if  EQ..



I think I may have actually got better strength gains with the bold cyp. Was going to run it at 800 a week, but was advised to lower, so 600 it was and even dropped it to 400 I think it was and was still feeling great. 10-12 weeks works.


----------



## TheExperiment (May 30, 2013)

I prefer Bold Undecyl. You can use it in high mg per ml in solution and it is only slightly less in mg per ml than Cypionate.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 30, 2013)

ran EQ once.  liked it a lot.  would use again.


----------



## Hood_Rat (Jul 5, 2013)

fuck no labs i know carry the cyp i dont wanna cycle for like 16 weeks, i dont care for long cycles like that


----------



## 502 (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm going to try Bold cyp my next cycle. plan to if it's still available to me at that time


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 8, 2013)

I got like road map veins from this stuff in my upper chest and shoulders.  that one was hard to explain to the lady without telling her whats up....


----------

